# wasting disease or fish tuberculosis



## moonlight (Feb 21, 2007)

Please expand on this thought, it seems to be coming up more and I would love to hear more about it as far as signs, syptoms, causes, theroies, if it spreads, anything. 
-Thanks


----------



## Gino Santangelo (Nov 26, 2008)

I've ony heard of this via gouramis, and only in print.


----------



## moonlight (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm bumping this in hopes of some more info on the topic, I think weekend posting may be a bad idea.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You're not getting any responses because people don't really know that much about it! :wink:

We sometimes see cases that appear to be parasitic initially, but the fish don't respond to treatment. Usually, these fish never stop eating, but have the emaciation. The only way to properly diagnose them is to get a veterinary opinion, but when someone has exhausted all treatment options to no avail, we always mention the possibility of wasting disease or fish tuberculosis.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

If they do stop eating but do not respond to treatment then it can sometimes be put down to Cryptobia iubilans
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/VM077 :wink: 
Check it out it can wipe out most of your fish without you doing much wrong.
And folk still do not quarantine new fish for 6 weeks. :roll:


----------



## moonlight (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the replys, I ask b/c I can't seem to fix my prize fish (Labeotropheus fuelleborni). He just seems to be wasting away. He is 5-6 inchs, eats well, acts fine, but won't put on any weight and keeps getting smaller over time (Sunk in belly and face). I'm not sure if this is old age, I'v had him two years but I got him full grown, so how knows how old. He has no compatition in the tanks (6 cobues-1in), so stress should not be an issue. I have used JPC, medacated foods, and great care of water conditions. He still seems fine so I got that going for me... but for how long? Any thoughts of what I might try, it seems like a parasite, but there are a lot smarter people on here then I am.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It sounds like you've done everything you can do.

I can't tell you how old your fish is, but I can tell you from experience that old fish do sometimes waste away as you are describing.


----------

